# Back to the crate and hating it



## North12 (Jun 23, 2018)

I have an 8 month old pup. He slept in a crate at night no problem from 2-6 months. He was housetrained and very respectful in the day, so I let him out at night and he happily slept on the end of my bed for 2 weeks. 

However, one night he decided to chew my carpet.

Therefore I decided to put him back in the crate for another 2-3 months before trying again. 

He clearly does not agree with this plan! 10 nights later we are both exhausted because he cries horribly for 30-40 minutes every time he wakes up in the night (every 2-3 hours). I've brought him out to pee (has previously been without night pee breaks since 2 weeks into bringing him home) etc and he initially is settled when he returns, but when he wakes up again the crying commences.

He was so good in the crate before! I know he is stubborn and would prefer to be on my bed. The crate is in my room where he can see me so its not that. I've done everything I did before (treats, meals in the crate) and he is still so upset at night.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Mariejackson (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm no where near an expert but maybe try putting the crate in your kitchen or something.being near to you could be causing him to cry more because he can see and smell you and knows he was previously on the bed. In the kitchen or somewhere he will probably cry, nobody comes, so gives up 🏻 maybe.


----------

